# Cockatiel Help



## Tuxedo2002 (May 9, 2019)

Hello, I am an avid animal keeper, I have recently increased all my animal pens and cages. I am planning on getting a single cockatiel for a recently empty large black bird cage, unfortunately the only type within my price range is an untamed cockatiel, I was wondering if the cockatiel could be tamed at the same level as a hand reared eventually? I would like to add I have no problem investing a lot of time in working with the animal. the only advice I can is off websites but I would like to hear it from someone with practical experience with these birds as this will be my first cockatiel. Also could a budgie be introduced to the cage or could they fly out of the cages together?


----------

